# Am I doing water changes correctly?



## Tall Len (Mar 8, 2010)

HI,

I hope someone with more experience can help me.

I went out today and bought a 50ft Python "no spill" to make cleaning and water changes easier.

I just tried it out on my tank... and I am very concerned about how to properly degass the new water. After doing the water change, the tank is covered in tiny bubbles. I know that this is not a good thing and can cause the "bends" in the fish. I have an air stone going in the tank all the time. 

What am I doing wrong? I ran the incoming water against the side of the tank, but can't get much pressure out of the siphon tube. 

It is a 10gal tank and I made sure the water temp was as close as I could get it to the tank water. Used enough conditioner/dechlorinator to take care of 10gal.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think the little bubbles are unavoidable with hose filling. The air is in the water, no way for you to get it out without filling a bucket and letting it sit, which is what you bought the python to avoid. It seems somewhat less if you submerge the hose end when you are filling, but not a lot. For what its worth, most aquarium fish are raised this way and the likelihood of harm from it is small.


----------



## Tall Len (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the fast reply!

I'm hoping the benefit of doing some frequent water changes far outweighs the risk from the bubbles.
The fish seem to really respond well to the more frequent changes.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

yeah theres no problem in doing that. if youre really worried about it just use buckets, i mean its only 10 gallons.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah, unless all you have to use is a 1/2 gallon pitcher... and if you do a 40% wc on two tanks, that sucks. *yeah yeah buy a bigger bucket - then no way to fill it up!*


----------



## duke33 (Jun 9, 2007)

The bubbles will go away. It's not a bad thing...it just looks bad.


----------



## I am Drunk (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't know what that python thing you're talking about is but...









+









...has always worked for me. No bubbles, no nothing. Just crystal clear water.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL, that's the same bucket I have =)


----------

